# MS Office 2007 Install Error - Error 25004 Config.Xml not specified A valid...(etc



## Endlessly (Jul 20, 2009)

I am using Windows 7 Home Edition 64-bit.

Hi there, 

I installed MS Office Home and Student 2007 and it installed correctly with no errors.

After installing, I tried opening it in Start>All Programs>Microsoft Office>MS Word (and the other program shortcuts in the same list) and an installer window popped up and then I got this: 










Solutions I have tried: I did a registry scan with CCleaner and Registry Mechanic to try to fix some corrupted .dll files, thought maybe it would help, but it didn't. 

I also went to the MS Office folder in Program Files and opened the .exe files and that also would not work. (It told me I did not have enough memory to run this program, but I have 2x 1 TB HDD and 12 GB of RAM.) 

- I am lost as to why it will not work...


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

Endlessly said:


> I am using Windows 7 Home Edition 64-bit.
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Solutions I have tried: *I did a registry scan with CCleaner and Registry Mechanic to try to fix some corrupted .dll files,* thought maybe it would help, but it didn't.


 First of all this forum does not support Registry cleaners of any flavor as in this link for your information. Not even the registry option in CCleaner is wise in my opinion.

Are you sure you mean 12GB RAM on this system?

Right click My Computer on your desktop
Properties
Please post back the information showing thanks....

I would suggest you run sfc/scannow, reboot and if no improvement, my only suggestion is to uninstall and reinstall MS Office Home and Student 2007.

You can use Revo uninstaller to do the above if you choose to do so, as I think it is a better utility than Add and Remove/Programs and Features in Windows 7.

My comment is I hope running those registry options has not damaged your OS.....

Let us know thanks..

kind regards,


----------



## Endlessly (Jul 20, 2009)

tallin said:


> First of all this forum does not support Registry cleaners of any flavor as in this link for your information. Not even the registry option in CCleaner is wise in my opinion.
> 
> Are you sure you mean 12GB RAM on this system?
> 
> ...


Yes, I did mean 12GB of RAM on this system, screen shots are as follows: 

*My Computer>Properties:*









*My Xfire Profile w/ Specs:* 









I will try what you said & get back to you.


----------



## Endlessly (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok, well Revo uninstaller would not uninstall MS Office, it gets 80% completed and then stops, and there were no errors in the CMD scan. Basically I cannot uninstall MS Office at all, unless I do system restore.


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

Endlessly said:


> Ok, well Revo uninstaller would not uninstall MS Office, it gets 80% completed and then stops, and there were no errors in the CMD scan. Basically I cannot uninstall MS Office at all, unless I do system restore.


How long does Revo uninstaller stall for at 80%? I have not found an issue until yours that Revo could not unistall.

How to manually uninstall MS Office 2007

Did you try through Add and Remove as an alternative? Just out of interest.

If the Microsoft link above does not work, then a System Restore should be fine.

kind regards,


----------



## Endlessly (Jul 20, 2009)

tallin said:


> How long does Revo uninstaller stall for at 80%? I have not found an issue until yours that Revo could not unistall.
> 
> How to manually uninstall MS Office 2007
> 
> ...


I don't really want to uninstall it altogether, I just would like for it to work as it would be very helpful for me to study at home as well as at the TAFE school. Is Ms Office Home and Student 2007 not compatible with Windows 7 or something?


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

Endlessly said:


> I don't really want to uninstall it altogether, I just would like for it to work as it would be very helpful for me to study at home as well as at the TAFE school. *Is Ms Office Home and Student 2007 not compatible with Windows 7 or something?*


 If appears if you read this link Ms Office and Student 2007 is compatible with your system. 

Look here for more information.

Compatibility information here.


----------

